# Side Effects of Asparagus



## roadfix (Mar 13, 2012)

Does your's?
I know this is common and many people I know have this pungent odor in their urine after eating asparagus.  I know because they told me so.  Yuk.  But I love asparagus.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes but I'm philosophical about it.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2012)

i'm afraid to ask.

how so, bolas?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 13, 2012)

Why Tom how kind of you to ask.......I use perfumed bath salts


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2012)

It is most likely contributed to asparagusic acid, a sulphur-containing compound that is found in asparagus.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 13, 2012)

What does one say to that question. Honestly, some things should be kept private, don't you think? Or, ask your doctor.


----------



## Claire (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, it's a fairly common thing.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 13, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> What does one say to that question. Honestly, some things should be kept private, don't you think? Or, ask your doctor.


No need to ask your doctor, just google it.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2012)

You eat asparagus and your pee stinks.  A fact of life and a small sacrifice for that delicious vegetable.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 13, 2012)

I have eaten it for the last three nights....Stinky me.....


----------



## roadfix (Mar 13, 2012)

My wifes refuses to eat them for that reason.  And I grill them really well, very tasty and crunchy.  They had them for 79 cents/lb at our local Asian market yesterday so I bought like 5 lbs worth, and ate about a pound of that myself.
I used the bathroom shortly thereafter, then decided to start a thread about it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 13, 2012)

You should pickle a jar or two.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 13, 2012)

This is one of the silliest topics I've seen on this forum yet.

Your urine smells of asparagus when you eat it? And tell me, does your urine smell like a rose when you don't?

When I eat asparagus, and then afterwards... I'm reminded that the asparagus was so good!

I saw it in the store today on one of the "in front" stands. Maybe I should buy some. It's one of my favorite vegetables.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 13, 2012)

Claire said:


> Yes, it's a fairly common thing.



It's not common, it is universal to _everyone_ who eats it.

Those who claim they can detect no change in the smell are really just insensitive to the odor  - not immune to the change that occurs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 14, 2012)

Jack Nickolsen, when he played a werewolf, asked the same question as he was peeing on someone's shoes, and I can't remember the flick.  Dang.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 14, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:
			
		

> Your urine smells of asparagus when you eat it?
> 
> And tell me, does your urine smell like a rose when you don't?.



No and no.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Jack Nickolsen, when he played a werewolf, asked the same question as he was peeing on someone's shoes, and I can't remember the flick. Dang.


 
"Wolf"

Oh Yeah, you think the pee smells? Try losing a bunch in your car, that doesn't get driven much, in South Florida upper 80's/low 90's, for almost a week! You'll think the pee smells delightful!


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Oh Yeah, you think the pee smells? Try losing a bunch in your car


How do you lose a bunch of pee in your car?


----------



## blissful (Mar 14, 2012)

GB, logically, Pee can be lost--by rolling under the front or back seat.

First, you take a school aged child, provide them with numerous letters of the alphabet so they might enrich their lives with spelling and creativity.

Here are the letters of the alphabet: How do you spell the letters of the alphabet
As Andy M says (giving him a hard time here), google it.

Pee is one of the 26 letters of the alphabet. It is the letter after oh and before que/cue (depending on whether you are quebecian or a music teacher).

A group of Pees could easily be stored in small plastic containers which roll easily under the front or back seat. Cars have been bought and sold with lost bunches of Pees lost beneath the seats--both kinds, the asparagus kind and non-distinct kinds.


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2012)

LOL thanks blissful


----------



## blissful (Mar 14, 2012)

GB said:


> LOL thanks blissful



I'm trying to remain useful.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 14, 2012)

Also, back in the early 80's during the vitamin craze my body used to reek like medicine from all the vitamins I was consuming.  Boy I used to throw money away on vitamins.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2012)

blissful said:


> ...Pees lost beneath the seats--both kinds, the asparagus kind and *non-distinct* kinds.



Even if you haven't eaten asparagus, your pee still destincts.


----------



## blissful (Mar 14, 2012)

Pee is sterile, unless you have an infection.

Bee vitamins tend to color the Pee much darker. Too much information? TMI?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2012)

blissful said:


> ...TMI?




That's "Tee-Em-Eye"


----------



## blissful (Mar 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> That's "Tee-Em-Eye"



Of course, how could I deny that? lol


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2012)

Are Oh Ef El Em Eh Oh!!!


----------



## blissful (Mar 14, 2012)

Cee-ar-eh-pee
My head hurts from translations.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2012)

blissful said:


> Pee is sterile, unless you have an infection.
> 
> Bee vitamins tend to color the Pee much darker. Too much information? TMI?



i guess they don't serve asparagus to homeless people here in nyc because the subways only smell like normal pee on a hot day.


----------



## blissful (Mar 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i guess they don't serve asparagus to homeless people here in nyc because the subways only smell like normal pee on a hot day.



It's always nice to know we have pee specialists out there smelling pee in NYC. We don't have specialists here, it's probably a function of tax rates and college degrees available in any area.
I admire you from afar, as you well know.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 14, 2012)

Pees be with you!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 14, 2012)

roadfix said:


> My wifes refuses to eat them for that reason.  And I grill them really well, very tasty and crunchy.  They had them for 79 cents/lb at our local Asian market yesterday so I bought like 5 lbs worth, and ate about a pound of that myself.



By the same logic your wife would presumably refuse to drink beer because afterwards her urine smells of beer.



roadfix said:


> I used the bathroom shortly thereafter, then decided to start a thread about it.



What a lovely topic for a cooking forum! 



blissful said:


> Pee is sterile, unless you have an infection.
> 
> Bee vitamins tend to color the Pee much darker. Too much information? TMI?



Yes, this topic is getting into the way-too-much TMI area. 

Urine is generally sterile (unless the person has an infection). Some people believe that consuming urine is beneficial and they drink their own urine. Some people who read this will think I'm making this up.



4meandthem said:


> Pees be with you!



Peace be upon you too! May peace shower on you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2012)

Um...I am a pee smeller...best way to identify those elderly with UTI's...


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Um...I am a pee smeller...



There's a 12-Step program for that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> There's a 12-Step program for that.



Oh no, it's much farther than twelve steps the the bath...Oh...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope I'm not getting too emotional here but we all owe a lot to healthcare professionals who do on a daily basis things that would gag those of us not in the business. When I see a doctor, dentist, phlebotomist I always feel a great deal of thankfulness and respect that they do those things most of us ordinary people could not do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I hope I'm not getting too emotional here but we all owe a lot to healthcare professionals who do on a daily basis things that would gag those of us not in the business. When I see a doctor, dentist, phlebotomist I always feel a great deal of thankfulness and respect that they do those things most of us ordinary people could not do.



You missed nurses...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 14, 2012)

No I didn't, I include nurses within the category I named and I'm sorry if I slighted anybody by neglecting specific mention.

When you are sick in a hospital the nurses are probably your #1 go-to persons.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2012)

we need a new category, if recent posts say anything about us.

we need a category for "whiz - cheese and other".


----------

